# what is seven steak?



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

im looking at the flier of different "packages" from my local meat market, but i dont know what seven steak is, except that its steak


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

My first thought is that it's the 7-bone cut, which is actually more like a pot roast.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

It is seven bone chuck steak. The bone in it is kind of seven shaped.

It was in a good eats episode.


----------



## WorldsBestMom (Dec 3, 2009)

Thats kind of interesting.


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abimommy* 
It is seven bone chuck steak. The bone in it is kind of seven shaped.

It was in a good eats episode.









hmmm must have missed that one







i love good eats







off to see if i can find it

pot roast like is better for us anyway, im not a big steak eater









thanks guys


----------

